
IPad, schmipad, give me a MacBook Air on the road - andre3k1
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/12/02/ipad-schmipad-give-me-a-macbook-air-on-the-road/
======
andre3k1
Dear Apple, for Christmas I would like a Macbook Air with 3G. Can you make
this happen?

Thanks, Andre.

